# Motor city stash.



## biker (May 25, 2021)

This guy has lots of bikes. Wish he posted some more pictures thou.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 25, 2021)

Here's the link: (There's only the one pic on the ad)








						Vintage Antique Bicycles(make your offer in person) - bicycles - by...
					

Calls Only 586 26O O644--- 1911 Elgin:2000--1917 Excelsior: 800--1918 Meade Ranger:900--1920 Greatwestern America:2000--1927 Shelby Flyer:900--1928 Elgin:800--1933 Hawthorne Flyer:600--1933...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## flyingtaco (May 25, 2021)

I have seen his collection. All top notch.


----------



## mickeyc (May 26, 2021)

I have purchased 2 bikes from him...nice guy with a lot of stuff (parts), not just bikes.  Think he's not in the greatest health and looking to unload.


----------



## hzqw2l (May 26, 2021)

Bought parts years ago when he wouldn't sell the nice bikes.

Worth the trip if you're in the market.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2021)

I called. He couldn't accurately describe what he had and seemed a little mixed up about who made what. If I were close it might be worth a trip but sounds like a mixed bag of stuff. He should at least post pics of the top notch stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (May 28, 2021)

He posts pics on Craig's list often.  Usually jut one pic of the bike he's selling.  There's 3 or 4 on there now.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2021)

Here's his Craigslist listings.   https://detroit.craigslist.org/d/bicycles/search/bia?query=586 26O O644


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2021)

Well that gives a lot better idea and yea mixed bag. I'm not seeing any top notch stuff in that batch though. Seemed like a nice enough guy hopefully someone can get some good scores out of it. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2021)

This one is loaded with a bunch of different pieces. https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/mount-clemens-vintage-antique-bicycles/7322391869.html


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2021)

I almost got snookered by that '38ish Schwinn Motorbike but it looks like the 'tank'  is just a signboard stuck in there. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (May 30, 2021)

More of his stuff just listed...









						1940s Roadmaster Cardinal Headlight - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Calls only 586 26O O644



					detroit.craigslist.org
				











						Schwinn Lemon Peeler2 Speed Yellow Bands - bicycles - by owner -...
					

Calls Only 586 26O O644...LDT ED: 006 of 225



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2021)

Still waiting on the 'good stuff'!


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2021)

Here's a good one! This was not on the list when I posted the link to all his listings a couple days ago. Updated three hours ago and it must be a completely revamped listing changing the bike, pictures and title. 









						1961 Schwinn Corvette Five Speed - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Calls Only 586 26O O644



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## BFGforme (May 30, 2021)

Looks like has bunch of cool things to me


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2021)

This one is pretty cool. I'm not into this type of bike but I like the two tone green/lime paint and it looks pretty tasty.


----------



## mickeyc (May 31, 2021)

Shawn, you'd buy something without seeing it?  Aren't you a LOOOONNGG way from the U.S.?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2021)

mickeyc said:


> Shawn, you'd buy something without seeing it?  Aren't you a LOOOONNGG way from the U.S.?



7500 miles hasn't stopped me from accumulating eight more bicycles, seven tricycles, two wagons, three sleds, and another motorcycle! V/r Shawn


----------

